# How long should I wait to prime siding after pressure washing?



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

ah till its dry?:thumbup:


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Yep! that nails it


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

It looks and feels dry after a couple of hours. It has some cracking, so I'm worried about moisture issues. I thought it was supposed to take at least a day.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

what paint are you using? Stain I hope?


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

Bob Mariani said:


> what paint are you using? Stain I hope?


I am going to use a SW line paint. I'm not sure just yet. The house has primer plus one coat on some areas and two to three coats of paint in others. The siding has been changed sporadically.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

3 days is the "rule"
However, if it's in real sun for a day it could be just fine
And, cloudy, damp, temp-changing, days it could be more


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

only way to know if it is dry enough is to test with a moisture meter. Look for 5%


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

We would typicly power wash a house one day and be back as soon as the next morning scraping. If it's too wet to prime you will know right off the bat.


----------

